# Bolt On Skewers...........



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Anybody use these and with what success? I see them advertised for road bikes for little $ for little weight. I have bolt on axles for my MTB and I have no problems with them. Do people not like them only for the inconvenience of having to carry a wrench? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

l have use some ti ones in the past on a heavy mountain bike that l commuted on.
They are very lite but like all ti skewer if thats what you are talking about they are a bit flexy.
l used them to help stop wheel theft and they work fine.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I use the control tech race bolt ons

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17045&category=161










They are light (40grams) and hold the wheel securely.

There is a lighter version race SL by control tech. But you need to carry the special lever, which I dont' like. Since you now have to carry more stuff in your back pocket. But those ones are 26 grams.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Great weight saving measure so long as one plans to never puncture!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely not for racing. 

But I assume most people who who goes out for a ride carries something more than just a cell phone and credit card. I personally carry a multi tool, spare tube, mini pump, cell phone, and 20 bucks in small bills. The multi tool can open the skewer no problem (the first one out of the two pics).


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Definitely not for racing.
> 
> But I assume most people who who goes out for a ride carries something more than just a cell phone and credit card. I personally carry a multi tool, spare tube, mini pump, cell phone, and 20 bucks in small bills. The multi tool can open the skewer no problem (the first one out of the two pics).


Thanks to all who replied. I ALWAYS carry a multi tool, so no problem there.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*carry tools*



the_rydster said:


> Great weight saving measure so long as one plans to never puncture!


no matter the type skewers


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Cheers! said:


> I use the control tech race bolt ons
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17045&category=161
> 
> ...


that second set look like an m2racer copy. I have the original m2racers and I've had zero issues over 2 years w/ them on my road bike. How much does the control tech version cost?


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMNI Racer Skewers 

Ebay Store.

I have a pair and they are amazingly light and very good quality.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

How much torque when bolting these down? Do they provide Nm guidance?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

nothing in terms of how much torque.

the price is 45 bucks for either of the control tech bolt ons


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Couple things to think about....*

They work. I've used them. You do need to carry an allen wrench with you on rides (obviously). They are great UNLESS you over tighten them in conjunction with an older hex wrench that is starting to fit loosely into the hex socket. I got careless one time with mine and got annoyed when I couldn't get the front skewer to loosen easily and I pushed and pushed and (without really caring) stripped out the hex socket. Then I had to grab the other side with an adjustable wrench and turn it loose stripping metal off of my fork drop-out as it went. 
Now all of this could have been easily avoided, and, as I stated above, I didn't really care because it was my beater bike and it didn't do any real damage (and I was a shop wrench at the time and I just plain got used to abusing my bike to a certain degree [it was a tool after all and not something I worshiped]).

But after that irritating experience I opted for going with light QR skewers. 

The non QRs will save you a few grams of weight but (for me) they get really annoying after a while; always having to have a 5mm hex wrench around to remove a wheel.


----------

